# Looking for a Raspberry Licqeur Recipe



## arcticsid (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got about a gallon of Raspberries I picked this summer burning a hole in my freezer. Does anyone have a good recipe they'd like to share. I also have a pile of lowbush cranberries. I might consider making a licqeuer out of these too, if I get enough before it snows in a couple weeks, I may consider making a cranberry wine.

Thanks
Troy


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

Troy?

did you want a recipe where you basically add sugar and raspberries to vodka or gin?

I have one that I added strawberries to and I also used the same basic recipe for cherry liqueur both turned out great and the strawberry is now 9 months old and very smooth.

here's the recipe.

Fragolo ( strawberry liqueur) 

Ingredients
3/4 lb very ripe strawberry (wild if possible) 

1 (1/2 inch) vanilla bean, crushed 
1 3/4 cups sugar 
1/2 cup water 
1 1/3 cups grain alcohol or vodka 

Directions
1Rinse strawberries and hull. 
2Place in a 2 Quart jar with tight fitting lid. Add the remaining ingredients, seal, and steep for a month in a dark place. Gently shake them once or twice a day during this period. 
3After one month, pour the liqueur through a wire mesh strainer and into a bowl. Let the strawberries drain well. Strain again using a coffee filter or paper filter and then transfer the liqueur into a clear glass bottle. 
4Cork the bottle, let it set for about 7 months. 

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

Found on the web 

http://www.guntheranderson.com/liqueurs/cranberr.htm

http://www.hugs.org/Raspberry_Liqueur.shtml

this site has many different flavours.

http://www.liqueurweb.com/fruitrecipes.htm

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks G! Sounds like it'll work. Will check out the other links in a bit. I thought I remeber hearing a way to "thicken" it. I don't remember if you use glycerin or gelatin. Not thick like jello of course, but just so it isn't thin like raspberry flavored alcohol. Any thoughts?
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2009)

Glycerin it is.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

A lot of recipes add glycerine.

I found the strawberry recipe sweet enough not to need extra thickening...there's plenty of fruit flavour to drown out the alcohol. It wouldn't hurt to add a bit of glycerine though I think I'd do it to taste after the liqueur has had time to mellow out.


oh and the original recipe called for vodka.. but gin was on special that week .. so I made it with gin instead and it worked really well.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent links for anyone wanting to make liquers. Already have my eye on the cranberry that adds a touch of cinnamon and allspice.
Thanks G, I hope some of the others make some of these besides me.
Troy


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I've got about a gallon of Raspberries I picked this summer burning a hole in my freezer. Does anyone have a good recipe they'd like to share. I also have a pile of lowbush cranberries. I might consider making a licqeuer out of these too, if I get enough before it snows in a couple weeks, I may consider making a cranberry wine.
> 
> Thanks
> Troy




Ever thought of making a Raspberry Cello?
I have made
Orange
Lemon
Lime
Cinnamon
Blueberry
Vanilla


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 16, 2009)

*Not a musician*

Hell Tom, I can't even play the violin let alone a cello. 
Please tell me more.
Troy


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2009)

Ever heard of "Lemon Cello (Chello)?
Super strong similar to a schnapps. Made with Ever clear and simple syrup


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2009)

To make Raspberry Cello
Fill mason jar full of Raspberry loosly
Fill jar with Ever Clear
Wait 4-6 weeks
In a 275 ml bottle add 1/2 - 2/3 full of mix (strained in a french press) and then start adding simple syrup *to taste* (2 part sugar to 1 part water)


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

Everclear isn't legal in all states though Troy.. so finding a really high proof spirit may prove daunting, I can't buy anything that high proof here. The strawberry recipe I gave you earlier is made with 40 per cent abv Gin.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 17, 2009)

*Always a Source*

Everclear is legal here. And even if the liquor stores may be sold out, I could always go downtown and ask one of the fellas under the bridge, they usually have a connection. LOL. 

Actually, I would probably go with a good quality vodka before everclear, and am willing to bet the price is comparable.

Right now I am putting the finishing touches on getting ready for the snow and the winter that follows in the next couple weeks. Putting tools up, new weather stripping, etc. Soon (quicker than we want to admit), it will be winter and I will then be involved again with making what I drink.

I am hoping to get a few more cranberries before it's all over. I really like the recipe for them with a touch of cinnamon and allspice liqueur. I'd like to get enough to make some wine, and although I don't particularily like it (to dry) it would be nice to augment it with something else. If nothing else they are grate for pancakes!!!!!

Good to see you all again. Looking forward to spending time with you and sharing are ideas.

Yall take Care. (you to MadSteve, you wine making fool!!)

Troy


----------



## Mud (Sep 24, 2009)

Strawberries might leave a chalky aftertaste. A bit of citric acid or lemon juice will prevent that as well as protecting the color.


----------

